# Clamping jig for glue ups



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Imagine a cast iron box.
This box has adjustment wheels like a table saw so you can increase the length and the width of the box. 
Further imagine that there is a fixed bottom to this box. 
So you have a cast iron box, which measures roughly 20"x 6"x24"deep. 
It's adjustable so the box and be made to fit whatever glueup you have. 
Then for the to of the box, you have a bar which is attached to two or three more wheels that you can use to crank down on the boards inside the cast iron box.

Glue wont stick to cast iron.

The box is perfect so all you do is crank the box down to fit the size of the glue-up. and you put pressure from the top evenly and you can get much more pressure.

You can make the interior of the box with little ridges to allow for air flow and have 1" holes in the cast iron to keep air circulating around the boards.

Tell me why some tool company hasn't done this yet?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Are you talking about a drawer or case clamp? I have 
a drawer clamp. It's pretty cool. It's very heavy 
and would have been quite costly when new.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Loren, something that would have it's own stand. It would look like a jointer. bottom would be flat cast iron with ridges and holes for air flow, the back would be 7" cast iron, like a fence. The sides would also be 7" by 24" with an attachment point for the top which is where you put the pressure on the boards after you glue them and put them in the box. Then all you do is put the top on and crank down and let dry. It would make a perfectly straight glue up, unless the boards warp afterward.


----------



## George_SA (May 4, 2012)

The problem is that it will be very expensive and woodworkers being what they are will build their own jigs simulating the jig and the tool company will not make any money from it


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

That would be really really heavy too.


----------

